# pensacola gulf pier



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

are the spanish and pompano still running .


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

pomps..rarley!!!!

spanish..everybody and there sister are catching them!!!!:hotsun


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

sailfish do you know what their usin for bait or lure and what time of day is the best bite?


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

gotchasof course, some peeps were catching the spainsh on larger sabiki rigs, and northern macks were out too


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

hey mullet man , i dont know about the spanish or the pomps but i do know thw flounder were running in my ice chest this weekend


----------

